

The Long Road to “Overnight” Success - y14
http://blog.webbing.me/?p=25

======
jerry12
It's some time confusing to read all of these success stories around here.
Even the failures mentioned in HN aren't really failures (most of them).

Something in this post was really powerful and easy to connect with. Thanks

